# Best Pro Team Kits of All Time?



## Jason303 (Mar 13, 2013)

Can't say I agree with all these choices, but it's a interesting starting point: Video: Top 10 Pro Team Kits | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos

I'd vote for Boonen's national team jersey
View attachment 278620


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

La Vie Claire has always been my favorite. Not sure the ONCE kit was that spectacular though. Same for Z. Never a fan. They missed the Skil/Shimano kit from the 80's as well as the Peugeot kit.
View attachment 278621


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

The Mapei and Z-Peugeot were always two of my favorites. At the time I really liked the LaVieClaire but it doesn't do much for me anymore. The Ti-Raleigh I remember as System-U or Super-U which I had a jersey at one time. The Most of the others don't seem like anything great to me, with the exception of Rock Racing which is just hideous. A fun list nonetheless.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Since it seems as if everybody was doping, I will take just about any kit by this defunct band of misfits. But this one was my fav. 

View attachment 278629


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Never cared for Rock, Mapei or Z
Once and Ti Raleigh are okay, but I wouldn't give either top 10
for the era T-Kom was better than ONCE and the Raleigh Creda and the older Ti Raleigh was better than the one they featured
Domo Farm Frites was a great frigging kit
Bic was solid, simple and strong
and no mention of Rafael? are you kidding me
Here's my short list. most new kits don't make it
1) La Vie Clare (own an original signed by Greg)
2) Molteni (have 1 signed by eddie)
3) Faema (have 1)
4) Brooklyn
5) Rafael
6) Bianchi (have 1 signed by Gimondi)
7) Bic
8) Peugeot
9) Salvarani
10) Domo Farm Frites


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

too soon?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> Molteni


There can be only one.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

View attachment 278639


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> There can be only one.


and while I love Molteni, the Mondrian inspired La Vie Clare is still the one I think was the coolest. But Faema is still as awesome, (Plus Bic in the Pic)

I just noticed, in my selection
2 for Merckx
2 for Anquetil
2 for Gimondi


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 278659


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Agreed, La Vie Claire was the best hands-down.
Liked the Peugeot kit and the Bianchi Team kit as well!


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I still have mine.

<img src=https://www.cycling-jersey.net/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/2/_/2_1_19.jpg>


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> too soon?


uh-huh.


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

I liked the PDM Chrome Tapes kit. I actually have an original jersey.
Bianchi and Saeco, simple design, love it.
I really liked the Farnese Vini from a couple seasons back. Black and that crazy Fluoro yellow.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Durt said:


> I liked the PDM Chrome Tapes kit.


Not overly complex yet colorful and a nice blend with the team "tuxedo" paint scheme on the team bike. Certainly one of the classics.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

LostViking said:


> View attachment 278659


I love that kit too. I was in an informal race a few weeks ago and there was a guy in a full replica LVC kit. It gladdened my heart to see that he could haul ass.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm kinda prejudice towards this one. Yeah USA!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Fireform said:


> I love that kit too. I was in an informal race a few weeks ago and there was a guy in a full replica LVC kit. It gladdened my heart to see that he could haul ass.


I have an original. In the white section. Greg signed it "Tailwinds Forever", now I need the Badger to sign it


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> I have an original. In the white section. Greg signed it "Tailwinds Forever", now I need the Badger to sign it


Damn. Beg him to sign it in a yellow.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Jason303 said:


> Can't say I agree with all these choices, but it's a interesting starting point: Video: Top 10 Pro Team Kits | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos
> 
> I'd vote for Boonen's national team jersey
> View attachment 278620


That and the Spanish NC jerseys are my favorites. 

View attachment 278690


The team Caisse D'Epargne is sharp, too.

Mapei's jersey was in a world by itself.

View attachment 278691


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

LostViking said:


> View attachment 278659




Yup, that is the one. Bestest jersey ever, with Molteni, Brooklyn and Peugeot way up there as well. :yesnod:


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Loved Once, Mapei and Saeco


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

you're kidding right.......


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

The Moontrane said:


> That and the Spanish NC jerseys are my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 278690
> 
> ...


a world of fugly


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

View attachment 278939


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

JaeP said:


> I'm kinda prejudice towards this one. Yeah USA!


7-11.....Yes indeedy!!!


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

troutmd said:


> Not overly complex yet colorful and a nice blend with the team "tuxedo" paint scheme on the team bike. Certainly one of the classics.


Didnt expect anybody would mention the PDM. I still have the jersey. That was my first real road bike. Sold it a couple of years ago. I also liked the gatorade jersey from when Bugno was riding for them.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Prenda's in the UK had some reproductions done three or four years ago (not sure if they still carry them). I think they had caps made too.


----------

